# صناعة ايروسول مبيد حشرى بدون رائحة



## محمد حسن مستورد (2 أكتوبر 2012)

بسم الله
الان ومع بداية الامل فى مستقبل افضل لمصر
نود ان نبدأ بتصنيع ما تنتجه الشركات العالمية بنفس الجودة و بسعر اقل
من ذلك المنطلق " لا يوجد اى منافس لمبيد ريد الايروسول قاتل الحشرات الطائرة بدون رائحة"
ونود فى تصنيع منتج منافس له 
من يود المشاركة لاستكمال المعلومة لمن يريد الاستفادة:31:
تمكنت بفضل الله بكونى مستورد استيراد اول منافس لجهاز ريد السائل و الغيار
للجهاز القاتل للناموس بجودة افضل و سعر اقل.
اتمنى ان نتمكن من النجاح فى المنافسة.


----------



## محمد حسن مستورد (2 أكتوبر 2012)

اولا:بالنسبة للمواد الفعالة المستخدمة:
D-Allethrin92%
Tetramethrin92%
water 
P.B.O
solvent &propellents
ما ه المذيب المفضل استخدامه فى الايروسول؟
وما المادة او الغاز المفل استخدامه؟


----------



## محمد حسن مستورد (9 نوفمبر 2012)

:4:?


----------



## محمد حسن مستورد (22 نوفمبر 2012)

:59:


----------



## chemnoor (29 ديسمبر 2012)

يوجد نوعين من المبيدات عديمة الرائحة 
المبيدات ذات السواغ المائي
المبيدات ذات السواغ النفطي عديم الرائحة

بالنسبة للنوع الأول:
تحل المواد الفعالة في كمية مناسبة من المذيب ويضاف عامل استحلابي مناسب ثم يمدد بالماء
بالنسبة للنوع الثاني 
يستخدم الكيروسين عديم الرائحة وهو كيروسين تم نزع الكبريت منه وهو متوفر من عدة شركات عالمية كما يمكن تصنيعه محلياً بتنيقية الكيروسين 

لا يذيب الكيروسين جميع المواد الفعالة لذا يمزج مع بعض المواد أو يخلط مع مذيبات مساعدة

لدي معلومات وافية لمن يريد الانتاج الصناعي


----------



## محمد حسن مستورد (30 ديسمبر 2012)

بالنسبة لاستخدام الماء كمذيب,هل يشترط نوع مياه معين؟ كاتماء المقطر
اتمنى لو تفيدنا بمعلومات اكثر عن الانتاج الصناعى
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## chemnoor (31 ديسمبر 2012)

بالنسبة لاستخدام الماء في اذابة المبيدات 
يجب ملاحظة:
يستخدم الماء ***** الشوارد أو الماء المقطر
يحل المبيد السائل في كمية صغيرة من محل عضوي مناسب 
يضاف إلى الماء مادة فعالة سطحياً تقوم بحل المذيب والمبيد في الماء أو تشكيل مستحلب ثابت

بالنسبة للمبيدات التي على شكل بودرة فيتم تعليقها في الماء وجعلها على شكل سائل غروي ثابت

في حال الرغبة في التصنيع المنزلي يمكن حل المبيد في كمية صغيرة من الكزيلين أو البنزين أو مذيب مناسب اقل رائحة
يمكن أن يضاف اللوريل إيثر سلفات أو الشامبو إلى الماء للمساعدة على انتشار المبيد ولكنه لن يشكل مستحلب ثابت ويجب هنا رج المبيد قبل الاستخدام 

تفضل الشركات الصناعية استخدام المذيبات عديمة الرائحة بدلا الماء لمناسبتها لمختلف المبيدات في حين تستعمل فقط المواد التي يمكن أن تكون ثابتة في الماء مع الشكل المائي
كما أن المذيبات عديمة الرائحة لا تحتاج إلى خبرة في التصنيع فقط خلط أما الشكل المائي فهو معقد ويتطلب العديد من المواد المساعدة
يمكن تحضير المذيبات عديمة الرائحة بتنقية المزيبات العادية أو بشرائها من الشركات المنتجة


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (1 يناير 2013)

محمد حسن مستورد قال:


> اولا:بالنسبة للمواد الفعالة المستخدمة:
> D-allethrin92%
> tetramethrin92%
> water
> ...


الغاز المستخدم هو غاز ال lbg وهو موجود بشركات البترول


----------



## محمد حسن مستورد (10 يناير 2013)

بالنسبة للغاز,بعض الدول تتجه فى تصنيع الايروسول استخدام غاز آمن ولا يتسبب فى التآثير على طبقة الاوزون


----------



## محمد حسن مستورد (30 سبتمبر 2013)

لو حد عنده مصنع تعبئة كيماويات سائلة او ايروسول .ممكن يصنع للغير. برجاء التواصل للاهمية


----------



## محمد حسن مستورد (23 فبراير 2014)

:87:


----------



## amr hozien (8 يناير 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
الرجاء ارسال الايميل علي الخاص ورقم الموبيل ان امكن 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------

